# How old are you?



## thackernerd (Apr 20, 2011)

I was just wondering how old are most speedcubers?Kinda curious to find out.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 20, 2011)

12. Poll.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 20, 2011)

Theres 2 18s so I just picked the bottom one.


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually 14 right now, but I turn 15 really soon so I votetd that.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

12.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 20, 2011)

13.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 20, 2011)

16


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 20, 2011)

17


----------



## JackJ (Apr 20, 2011)

15 my good sir.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 20, 2011)

15 today.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 20, 2011)

16


----------



## Kian (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm 25 so I'm not really sure if I should pick 20-25 or 25-30.


----------



## QU00BER (Apr 20, 2011)

57 next week.


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2011)

20-25


----------



## RaresB (Apr 20, 2011)

14 pwn


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 20, 2011)

twentytooo


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

21 here!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2011)

Fixed the options so they don't overlap.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 20, 2011)

15.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 20, 2011)

17 but in 4 months im 18


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2011)

Diss manE. *Holds up 16 fingers*

Also, note the generational gap with 26-30.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2011)

~19


----------



## Nestor (Apr 20, 2011)

33


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 20, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Diss manE. *Holds up 16 fingers*
> 
> Also, note the generational gap with 31-40.


 
16 fingers...

I'm impressed


----------



## avgdi (Apr 20, 2011)

21


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 20, 2011)

16


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 20, 2011)

13


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 20, 2011)

14


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> ~19


 
Are you not certain of your age? lol


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a Candian thing.


----------



## Julian (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol @ WEB and Sarah.
15.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 20, 2011)

18. 19 in August.


----------



## imautubefreak (Apr 20, 2011)

I am 14


----------



## tx789 (Apr 20, 2011)

13 and a half


----------



## Vinny (Apr 20, 2011)

Turning 16 in about 6 weeks


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 20, 2011)

Edward said:


> Actually 14 right now, but I turn 15 really soon so I votetd that.


 
I'm 15 but I turn 18 soon so I voted that.


----------



## Olji (Apr 20, 2011)

17 :3


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

23


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 20, 2011)

13. ;D


----------



## Selkie (Apr 20, 2011)

41


----------



## stoic (Apr 20, 2011)

38


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 20, 2011)

12


----------



## tociva (Apr 20, 2011)

19, 20 in 8 months.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 20, 2011)

Veintisiete. 

menos diez...


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Apr 20, 2011)

28


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 20, 2011)

15, Go 15 and 16 year olds!
*fist bumps all 15 and 16 year olds*


----------



## SEBUVER (Apr 20, 2011)

14.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 20, 2011)

19


----------



## 7942139101129 (Apr 20, 2011)

13.


----------



## clincr (Apr 20, 2011)

13


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 20, 2011)

23!


----------



## melaladi (Apr 20, 2011)

14, but turning 15 next month


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 20, 2011)

11, turning 12 in less than 2 months


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 20, 2011)

13.


----------



## guusrs (Apr 20, 2011)

46,135


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2011)

Kirjava - 2yrs


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2011)

36


----------



## Laura O (Apr 20, 2011)

Too old: 27.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 20, 2011)

I got it! ABOUT 19 years of age because she's not exactly 19 years old!

MY BRAIN IS AMAZING.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 20, 2011)

21


----------



## BillB (Apr 20, 2011)

53!


----------



## Julian (Apr 21, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I got it! ABOUT 19 years of age because she's not exactly 19 years old!
> 
> MY BRAIN IS AMAZING.


Yeah, maybe a better question would be "How many birthday anniversaries have you had?"


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 21, 2011)

well, i am 4


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 21, 2011)

14


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 21, 2011)

Wait.

Are we talking Earth years? Is that even in years? 

Because if it isn't, I've definitely been here longer than 41 days...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm 10. plus 9


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 21, 2011)

waffo why yo waffle no dancy?


----------



## Your Mother (Apr 21, 2011)

Last time I checked, I was 3, so I don't know anymore.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 21, 2011)

39


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 21, 2011)

17, will be 18 in mid may


----------



## David1994 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just turned 16


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 21, 2011)

17


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 21, 2011)

18, almost waited a month to vote to make ss seem older.


----------



## Attila (Apr 21, 2011)

45 , the next month.


----------



## agrkan (Apr 21, 2011)

15


----------



## Raffael (Apr 22, 2011)

31,75.
(actually a bit more, since my birthday is on the 24th and today is only the 22nd, but i'm crap at maths, so i don't try)


----------



## David0794 (Apr 22, 2011)

16


----------



## JasonK (Apr 22, 2011)

17


----------



## celli (Apr 22, 2011)

15 yeah


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 22, 2011)

16


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 22, 2011)

15 here


----------



## chikato_tan (Apr 22, 2011)

16


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2011)

14


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> 18, almost waited a month to vote to make ss seem older.



And in that month, 10 13-year-olds join.



Spoiler



Happy Sort of Almost Birthday!


----------



## nccube (Apr 22, 2011)

14


----------



## yomaster (Apr 22, 2011)

11 (12 next month!)


----------



## sauso (Apr 23, 2011)

just turned 25.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

13


----------



## aaronb (Apr 24, 2011)

13, and just started cubing a month ago. When did you guys start?


----------



## Xishem (Apr 24, 2011)

What if I am 17 AND 18?


----------



## yomaster (Apr 24, 2011)

aaronb said:


> 13, and just started cubing a month ago. *When did you guys start?*


 
I started cubing around Christmas.


----------



## Rune (Apr 24, 2011)

And so did I.


----------



## juggling monkey (Jul 10, 2011)

i got a cube for Christmas and started cubing then too


i'm 15 but in a year i will be 16


----------



## cubernya (Jul 10, 2011)

You're 15 but in a year you'll be 16????? NO WAY!!!!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 10, 2011)

juggling monkey said:


> i got a cube for Christmas and started cubing then too
> 
> 
> i'm 15 but in a year i will be 16


 
Nice bump.

I'm 14.


----------



## Niki_Petrov (Jul 10, 2011)

36.


----------



## yockee (Jul 10, 2011)

I am 34. Born 1977!! The year of Star Wars! ....and, a lot of other cool things.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 21, 2011)

13!


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 21, 2011)

13, Started July 2010


----------



## RaresB (Jul 21, 2011)

14


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 31, 2011)

10 and under people are not so interested in speedcubing or idk


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

Figured the results would be something like this. Lol.


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Aug 1, 2011)

19


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 6, 2011)

22. Seems to be above average around her.

I've been able to solve the cube since I was like 15 with a beginners method. But it wasn't until this summer I got serious and got a descent cube and learned a good method. I wish I would have started earlier.


----------



## Grzegorz (Aug 8, 2011)

16. i'm not that fast and i thought the fast people were older than me. So i thought i had some time to free-wheel. Now suddenly i see that the majority of the speedcubers are 16y-olds. I can't slack off anymore. i'm going to train, right now, contridictionary to what my signature says.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 8, 2011)

I probably posted a while ago, but I guess I'll post again just in case.

I turner 12 a couple months ago and average 14-17 for 3x3. I got my PB ao5 and PB single, and also a PB ao5 for the 2x2 all yesterday. Times in sig.


----------



## Logan (Aug 8, 2011)

Age 16, avg low 20s.


----------



## ernie722 (Aug 8, 2011)

13


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 8, 2011)

A nice old 35 for meeee


----------



## jrb (Aug 8, 2011)

11 but turning 12 very soon.


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 8, 2011)

15 years


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 8, 2011)

17, turning 18 in about 4 months.


----------



## Jaxon Peterson (Aug 8, 2011)

22. I first solved the cube when I was 16, but let it go until a month ago.


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 8, 2011)

18


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 9, 2011)

22 years old


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 19, 2011)

13.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 19, 2011)

i iz 14


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

15
or was it 16?


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 21, 2011)

12 becoming 13 in March.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

12 - 13 in 2 weeks


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 21, 2011)

Now I'm 15.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 21, 2011)

14 hd my birthday on the 17 (aug)


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2013)

At the time of this thread I was 9. xD 

Bump, I want to see more people in this poll!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay for being 15!


----------



## rj (Jul 12, 2013)

Almost 13


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

15. I'll be 16 in exactly two weeks time.


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

14.. My goal is to be sub 13 by my birthday next march.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

11


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 12, 2013)

\( \left| \begin{array}{ccc}
3&2&1 \\
6&3&7 \\
7&2&10 \\
\end{array} \right| \)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 14.. My goal is to be sub 13 by my birthday next march.


I hate to break it to you, but your age will never be sub 13. It only increases.


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I hate to break it to you, but your age will never be sub 13. It only increases.



Hahahaha I mean at cubing. Sub 13 average by my 15th birthday lol


----------



## Gordon (Jul 12, 2013)

37+


----------



## cubesonfire (Jul 12, 2013)

12


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm still in the same category >.<


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 12, 2013)

I have reached the ultimate level!


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 12, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I have reached the ultimate level!


Yep same bracket as that 77 year old legend... And we're still the smallest populated...


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 12, 2013)

11 halfway to 12 :/


----------



## Wassili (Jul 13, 2013)

im so mainstream dayumn


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 13, 2013)

i am 13
(may 16)
learnt to solve the cube on dec 2011
i know average 35 seconds


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you look at that. It's been 2 years, and I've aged out of the most populated area of this poll.

Should there have been a new thread made for this? The usefulness of the data decreases if it stays open for this long... It would be better to compare data from 2011 and now, but instead they're blended together.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> Should there have been a new thread made for this? The usefulness of the data decreases if it stays open for this long... It would be better to compare data from 2011 and now, but instead they're blended together.


Or a new poll can be made where you pick the year you're born in.

edit: Actually, someone should do that. The poll here isn't very accurate since most people voted 2 years ago. Thread & poll closed.


----------

